# New 12volt led solar powered lamp.



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

It lights the room well and will give a lighted work space for the DW during power outages.

I made a simple wood case used strip led's and a standard drop ceiling lens.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

led Strip lights, they can be cut as you wish.

http://www.amazon.com/LEDwholesaler...UTF8&qid=1414885802&sr=8-9&keywords=led+strip


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Here is a close up of the interior. 



It's really simple to make. SO make some if you have a 12volt source. I have the house water system so this is a nice simple addition. 


I cut the back board to size, I used a piece of 1/16 veneer board a had laying around. Any thin material will do.
Cut the frame pieces to size. I used a bit of 1x but anything close in size will do.
Then make a 1/4" deep kerf cuts in the frame boards to hold the plastic lens in place with the exception that one of the kerf cuts goes all the way all the way through so you can insert the lens.
Cut plastic lense to fit

To assemble...
Cut led ribbon and stick in place. The strip light has 3m adhesive on the back so you just stick it to the board 
solder two leads onto the led ribbon. It shows a little +/- on it and indicates where it can be cut.
Drill small hole through board for leads.
Nail frame together.
nail backboard on
slide on plastic lens

A nice 12 volt lamp for about 3 dollars... In reality the parts for 6 or 7 will cost about 20 bucks.


----------



## spacecase0 (Jul 12, 2012)

that is pretty fun, I have a few of the LED strip lights already, I might do that with some of mine


----------

